# Do you ride the same day as the farrier?



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

I haven't been able to ride because both of my horses had thrown shoes and I don't like to ride them when that happens. I had the farrier out this morning and am itching to ride this evening. Do you ride on the same day that the farrier comes? Also this was a different farrier then I normally use because mine is out of town.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Under normal circumstances, I wouldn't worry about riding the same day as farrier work. I like to at least do groundwork or turnout the same day to let them acclimate to any angle changes from the trim, etc. Since you had a different farrier out, to be safe I would give them a day to make sure that everything is hunky-dory. Farriers get to know the idiosyncracies of their "patients" and their feet, and with an unfamiliar farrier your horses may not have had quite the trim they are accusomed to. It's not a matter or good or bad, just different.

Watch them move over the day, and if they act normal, a light ride is more than likely fine.


----------



## aabqh (May 22, 2009)

Normally it isn't an issue unless there are large changes or they are tender but I agree w/ Scout that sometimes large changes need a break in period of sorts.


----------



## RidingBareback (Jul 1, 2009)

At my stable a horse threw his shoe. He was not ridden the day he threw his shoe. The farrier came the next morning, and by afternoon he was being ridden. I'm not sure if that is the proper way to go about it, but that's my experience.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I typically try not to ride the same day that she gets her shoes done. I heard a while back that you shouldn't but I don't know why or if that's true. So i usually don't.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

The shoes were off about a week. Just one shoe on the front on each horse. I kept calling my farrier not realizing he was out of town. So I called a friend who uses this one. Hers style was very similar to my regular farrier and will make a great back up. I may let them rest today and ride tomorrow. I don't do heavy riding or jumping or anything so I am sure they would be fine today.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Never had an issue with it. If regular farrier work is kept up, there should not be any change in the angles to make the horse sore.

Farrier did 9 at my barn yesterday. 3 went to parade practice last night. One reset, one reset due to lost shoe and one trim. All fine.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I do with no problem. However mine are both barefoot.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Depends on if and how much of a change he has made that day.. if they are set as they were before in other words no MAJOR angle or length changes then I have no problem with it BUT with one of mine she is ALWAYS a bit tender day one with a reset or new shoes it is just her


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I usually don't worry about riding the same day as farrier work. My horses are pretty good with it and they feel fine after a trimming. I do know some horses that are ouchy for a couple days after trimmings, though.


----------



## PaintedDolly13 (Jul 1, 2009)

I usually ride the same day My horse seems to do fine with it , as long as she is not cut short or anything!!


----------

